# Vangelis for Omnisphere



## Luftrum (Aug 24, 2022)

Vangelis for Omnisphere is a tribute soundset of synth emulations and Vangelis-inspired sounds, carefully created by Luftrum by closely studying some of the classics Vangelis composed throughout his life. The collection contains 115 presets, divided among 90 patches and 25 multis.

The soundset is inspired by the music of Vangelis. From the early era of _L’Apocalypse des Animaux_ and _Opera Sauvage_, to later compositions such as his film score to the Oscar-winning _Chariots of Fire_ and Koreyoshi Kurahara’s film _Antarctica_, to solo albums like _The City_ and _Direct_, _Voices_ and _Oceanic_, and of course, his immortal and epic soundtrack to the 1982 Ridley Scott sci-fi classic film _Blade Runner_.

Vangelis has influenced the Luftrum output like no one else, and in every Luftrum release, there’s always a bit of Vangelis. This is a humble and personal tribute to honor the legacy of a giant...



https://www.luftrum.com/vangelis-soundset/


----------



## Virtuoso (Aug 24, 2022)

Fantastic - instabuy! 

There is one sound that has always eluded me - the koto/harp/whatever it is at 1:06 (and 1:41) in this clip of the opening titles. Is it in the Vangelis pack, and if not, what would you suggest using to get that sound?


----------



## CT (Aug 25, 2022)

This is awesome. Getting it tomorrow.


----------



## laborde (Aug 25, 2022)

Brilliant work! Purchased.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Aug 25, 2022)

Damn, that's very well done. I love Vangelis so much and you did a great job here.

My only fear is that it's so well done that it's immediately recognizable so I'm not sure I would be comfortable using those sounds. I feel all I could do with them would immediately sounds like a Vangelis ersatz.


----------



## TomislavEP (Aug 25, 2022)

LudovicVDP said:


> Damn, that's very well done. I love Vangelis so much and you did a great job here.
> 
> My only fear is that it's so well done that it's immediately recognizable so I'm not sure I would be comfortable using those sounds. I feel all I could do with them would immediately sounds like a Vangelis ersatz.


Same here. Vangelis is one of my strongest musical influences, but I probably wouldn't use the sounds that seem almost identical in my own work, even if I had Omnisphere. But as a huge Vangelis fan, I've skimmed through the official video for this sound pack. Have to say that they've done a great job; these sound quite authentic, even those from early works by Vangelis.



Virtuoso said:


> Fantastic - instabuy!
> 
> There is one sound that has always eluded me - the koto/harp/whatever it is at 1:06 (and 1:41) in this clip of the opening titles. Is it in the Vangelis pack, and if not, what would you suggest using to get that sound?


As I recall, Vangelis had a koto in his Nemo Studios at the time, but this could also be made by doing a glissando on the grand piano strings with something. Of course, I'm not really sure; this is how it always sounded to me.


----------



## Markrs (Aug 25, 2022)

The great thing about synths over samples is it is easy to tweak things to find your own sounds but they still retain that essence of Vangelis


----------



## devonmyles (Aug 25, 2022)

Excellent stuff...Next up for me.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 25, 2022)

This is SO great 👍🏻.
Luftrum never fails to impress.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Aug 25, 2022)

I've got a few "Bladerunner" patch sets, mainly for the U-HE synths but I think this one for Omnisphere will be the one of choice. Still think the original Bladerunner film tops the list of greatest movie soundtracks of all time. Instabuy for me.


----------



## Noeticus (Aug 25, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Vangelis for Omnisphere is a tribute soundset of synth emulations and Vangelis-inspired sounds, carefully created by Luftrum by closely studying some of the classics Vangelis composed throughout his life. The collection contains 115 presets, divided among 90 patches and 25 multis.
> 
> The soundset is inspired by the music of Vangelis. From the early era of _L’Apocalypse des Animaux_ and _Opera Sauvage_, to later compositions such as his film score to the Oscar-winning _Chariots of Fire_ and Koreyoshi Kurahara’s film _Antarctica_, to solo albums like _The City_ and _Direct_, _Voices_ and _Oceanic_, and of course, his immortal and epic soundtrack to the 1982 Ridley Scott sci-fi classic film _Blade Runner_.
> 
> ...



This is FANTASTIC!!! BRAVO!!!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Aug 25, 2022)

IIRC, a few months ago someone posted a synth horn patch from an older Luftrum Omnisphere library that was maybe the same as the one in this one? Is this one different?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 25, 2022)

Markrs said:


> The great thing about synths over samples is it is easy to tweak things to find your own sounds but they still retain that essence of Vangelis


I was thinking the same thing, *Mark*. 

Also, they could be used like a Vangelis spice in a track that sounds very different from Vangelis.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 25, 2022)

Instant buy ...

But I really wish people wouldn't ignore the Heaven and Hell album.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 25, 2022)

Are these Vangelis sounds generated using Omnisphere's Synthesis engine, or mostly the Sample Engine ? or a mix of both ?


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 25, 2022)

This is nice. Not for me, but I wish you the best of luck with it.

Hey - are you allowed to use an artist's name without getting their permission? Or did you get permission from his estate? If not, is this allowed?

I mean, if I started a sample library company, and did a string library, and called it *John Williams Strings*, would that not be a problem? What about *Metallica Guitars*? That's ok to do? Just curious.


----------



## Luftrum (Aug 26, 2022)

Thanks for the kind words and support! The attention has been massive, caught me a bit by surprise, to be honest.



Dirtgrain said:


> IIRC, a few months ago someone posted a synth horn patch from an older Luftrum Omnisphere library that was maybe the same as the one in this one? Is this one different?


It might be similar. There's a few presets ported over from _Luftrum Ambient 2_ among them the _Hymne_ preset, which I revisited in this library and created a better and more accurate version, but also the _Blade Runner Main_ is ported over, I couldn't make a better version of that one.



muziksculp said:


> Are these Vangelis sounds generated using Omnisphere's Synthesis engine, or mostly the Sample Engine ? or a mix of both ?


It's a mix, but I have used the synth engine extensively where I possibly could and around half of the patches in the set are created using only the synth engine of Omnisphere and no samples at all.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 26, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> Hey - are you allowed to use an artist's name without getting their permission?


I'm not a lawyer, but I know that tribute bands are very common. I gigged with a Tina Turner tribute act during my bar band days, and the amount of Elvis and Michael Jackson impersonators in the world is endless. I once saw a Beatles tribute band from Japan that had The Beatles' Liverpool accents down pat, even though none of them spoke English.

In all of these cases, the acts were dressing up as famous artists, recreating their sounds, and performing their copyrighted songs. I don't know of anyone who tried to stop them or sue them. 

It seems to me that a tribute patch library would be even more harmless.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Aug 26, 2022)

An incredible soundset. It is so accurate in most of the sounds that I believe Vangelis himself would approve this.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 26, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> It's a mix, but I have used the synth engine extensively where I possibly could and around half of the patches in the set are created using only the synth engine of Omnisphere and no samples at all.


Hi, and Thanks @Luftrum .

Vangelis for Omnisphere 2 is on my to purchase list for September. 

Cheers,
Muzikscup


----------



## Markrs (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Aug 26, 2022)

I should go to sleep and consider this in the morning instead of at 01:35AM

Anything with the name Vangelis in is an instant BUY! But, first sleep


----------



## Noeticus (Aug 28, 2022)

Does anyone know where I can find a plugin etc. that emulates the lush background hum sound from Vangelis' "The Little Fete" on his China Album that starts at 1:16 in this reference video?


----------



## seadragon (Aug 28, 2022)

Wow Luftrum, what an amazing library! I bought it today and recorded a track. I'm not very good but I was inspired when I heard the sounds. I've listened to Vangelis all my life and still listen to his music almost every day.

Here's the track I recorded using the sounds from this library. Again, its a bit simple and rough but I'm just a hobbyist learning.


----------



## Luftrum (Aug 29, 2022)

seadragon said:


> Here's the track I recorded using the sounds from this library.


Well done! It comes around some of my favorite presets from the set. Did you use sounds other than those included with the library? If not, could you write the presets you have used in the description of your track, and whether or not you used any external effects, then I will add your track to the demo playlist of the soundset. With your permission of course.


----------



## seadragon (Aug 29, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Well done! It comes around some of my favorite presets from the set. Did you use sounds other than those included with the library? If not, could you write the presets you have used in the description of your track, and whether or not you used any external effects, then I will add your track to the demo playlist of the soundset. With your permission of course.


Luftrum... thank you so much. I'd be honoured to be part of your demo sets. Everything is from your library and no external effects were used. The effects are just the defaults from the library.
The sounds I used are:

Dream Piano in Open Place
Hymne 1
Blade Runner Main 1
Flute One
Endless
Rachel’s Gust
Sines of Life 1
Keys of Coral

I've always wanted a good Vangelis sound library and this delivers. Thanks again!
Ken


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 29, 2022)

Got this today. It's even better than I'd expected. Awesome!


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 1, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Vangelis for Omnisphere is a tribute soundset of synth emulations and Vangelis-inspired sounds, carefully created by Luftrum by closely studying some of the classics Vangelis composed throughout his life. The collection contains 115 presets, divided among 90 patches and 25 multis.
> 
> The soundset is inspired by the music of Vangelis. From the early era of _L’Apocalypse des Animaux_ and _Opera Sauvage_, to later compositions such as his film score to the Oscar-winning _Chariots of Fire_ and Koreyoshi Kurahara’s film _Antarctica_, to solo albums like _The City_ and _Direct_, _Voices_ and _Oceanic_, and of course, his immortal and epic soundtrack to the 1982 Ridley Scott sci-fi classic film _Blade Runner_.
> 
> ...



Sublime, Soren! ♥ Purchased! 

Martin Stürtzer sure showcases your library beautifully... 

I see myself using this on a remix of older tunes you could say were inspired by Vangelis' composing style (Direct). I was never able to bring them "home" though. I'm looking forward to play with this sound set, maybe that's what was missing for 22 years...  .

My favorite Vangelis:
▼
- The Four Horsemen (with Aphrodite Child)
- Heaven & Hell
- China
- Chariots of Fire
- Blade Runner
- 1492
- Direct (massive rotation of this one! Often used to demo potential monitors/headphones)

And I know I'm behind discovering his massive body of work (including his paintings).

Peace, now I sleep... 

Andre


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 1, 2022)

Thanks for your support, Andre. I hope this set will bring some of your older tunes "home".

While we are at the favorites... my own Vangelis favorites are _Blade Runner, Antarctica, Voices, The City, Opera Sauvage, L'apocalypse des Animaux, China, Direct, Alexander and Chariots of Fire._

Usually, I consider my soundsets completed when they are released, but for some reason, this set is not quite finished yet. There is so much more I could add to the library so I imagine it to expand over time with more synth presets, adding more percussion stuff, more acoustics, bar chimes, etc. so I welcome any suggestions anyone might have, for additional content/emulations to be added.


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Sep 1, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Thanks for your support, Andre. I hope this set will bring some of your older tunes "home".
> 
> While we are at the favorites... my own Vangelis favorites are _Blade Runner, Antarctica, Voices, The City, Opera Sauvage, L'apocalypse des Animaux, China, Direct, Alexander and Chariots of Fire._
> 
> Usually, I consider my soundsets completed when they are released, but for some reason, this set is not quite finished yet. There is so much more I could add to the library so I imagine it to expand over time with more synth presets, adding more percussion stuff, more acoustics, bar chimes, etc. so I welcome any suggestions anyone might have, for additional content/emulations to be added.


Soren, that will be an instant buy. I think you have hit a home-run, or a goaaalllllll!


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 3, 2022)

Purchased, installed, enjoying (particularly these clever multis)
. . .and if your Vangelis set is "not quite finished," I look forward to even further excursions


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 3, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Usually, I consider my soundsets completed when they are released, but for some reason, this set is not quite finished yet. There is so much more I could add to the library so I imagine it to expand over time with more synth presets, adding more percussion stuff, more acoustics, bar chimes, etc. so I welcome any suggestions anyone might have, for additional content/emulations to be added.


Purchased !

Hi @Luftrum ,

Do you mean you will be adding more to this Vangelis Soundset for those who already purchased it ? or are you going to make another Vangelis Soundset 2, that we would need to purchase ? 

Love these Vengelis classic sounds, and they are so close to the original sounds he used. Amazing ! Thanks for making this soundset. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Purchased !
> 
> Hi @Luftrum ,
> 
> ...


Best possible way to 'reinvigorate' long time Omni enthusiasts ! 
Added minutes after partial review of audio tracks. Delighted !! 🤗


----------



## AlainTH (Sep 3, 2022)

A really good one, not pricey and useful. 
(and i like also 'atmospherics spaces' Martin Stürtzer create with this kind of materials, out of time...).


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 3, 2022)

If you do a 2nd volume, I’d love to see a few sounds from Heaven and Hell


----------



## Claud9 (Sep 3, 2022)

RonOrchComp said:


> This is nice. Not for me, but I wish you the best of luck with it.
> 
> Hey - are you allowed to use an artist's name without getting their permission? Or did you get permission from his estate? If not, is this allowed?
> 
> I mean, if I started a sample library company, and did a string library, and called it *John Williams Strings*, would that not be a problem? What about *Metallica Guitars*? That's ok to do? Just curious.


Yes, I'm curious too, do you have permission to use VANGELIS's name for your library?


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 4, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Do you mean you will be adding more to this Vangelis Soundset for those who already purchased it ? or are you going to make another Vangelis Soundset 2, that we would need to purchase ?


I wouldn't do a volume 2, I would just update the current soundset and add more content at no extra cost for existing customers.



Claud9 said:


> Yes, I'm curious too, do you have permission to use VANGELIS's name for your library?


No. It's a tribute library. I have a disclaimer on the page stating that this is a soundset inspired by the music of Vangelis and not an official Vangelis product.



bvaughn0402 said:


> If you do a 2nd volume, I’d love to see a few sounds from Heaven and Hell


Noted down! It's not my own favorite album, to be honest, but suggestions for more specific sounds would be appreciated, such as what type of sound, track title + timestamp.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Sep 4, 2022)

I was thinking mostly about the sounds on the Jon Anderson part … part I around 19:08 and the leads at 19:50 forward.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> I wouldn't do a volume 2, I would just update the current soundset and add more content at no extra cost for existing customers.


🧡


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 4, 2022)

funny thing is, these sounds are suitable for his earlier works.
Since end of the nineties till his death, he was more into orchestral music (with synth pad/sounds here and there). A shift in instrumentation and music.

This sound pack is surely very well made


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 4, 2022)

Yep... Bought it.
I'm a simple man. I see "Vangelis"... I buy.

Now let's play.

Edit: Wow, Playing with those sounds brings joy and sadness all together. Thanks @Luftrum


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 4, 2022)

EDIT: See below


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 5, 2022)

View attachment Ludovic Vandepoele - Memories of V - Full.mp3



Ok, I needed to push it a bit further.

That's 25 tracks from @Luftrum soundset and just some added chimes and cymbals from elsewhere. Nothing else.

Conclusions: 
1/ I'm not Vangelis. That's obvious. 
2/ It's 1:30 AM so it's gonna be so painful "tomorrow" when the alarm rings.
3/ I had way too much fun with that soundset.


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 6, 2022)

LudovicVDP said:


> View attachment Ludovic Vandepoele - Memories of V - Full.mp3
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I needed to push it a bit further.


That's a splendid ambassador of the soundset Mr. Ludovic! Would you mind if I added it to the demo playlist of the set? If you can provide me with a .wav file of the track and a list of presets used in the demo and preferably also what external sounds you have used too.


----------



## LudovicVDP (Sep 6, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> That's a splendid ambassador of the soundset Mr. Ludovic! Would you mind if I added it to the demo playlist of the set? If you can provide me with a .wav file of the track and a list of presets used in the demo and preferably also what external sounds you have used too.


Wow... That's crazy. You made my day!! You can't even imagine. 
I'm sending you a MP.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 8, 2022)

Hi @Luftrum ,

I'm loving this soundset for Omnisphere. I'm also learning from your programming, and tweaking things further as needed, this is one of the best sounding Omnisphere soundsets I have used. 

Thank You So much.  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 14, 2022)

The German music magazine Amazona.de took the Vangelis soundset for a spin and did an interview with yours truly the other day. We talk about the release, synth emulations and some other stuff. It’s in German, so if you kein Deutsch sprechen oder lesen können, then you must find a way to translate.









Luftrum Sounddesign: Vangelis für Omnisphere 2, Xenon für DIVA - AMAZONA.de


Im Test Luftrum Sounddesign: Legendäre Vangelis Sounds für Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2 und geniale Sounds für DIVA = Xenon




www.amazona.de


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Sep 14, 2022)

well deserved 👍🏻


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 14, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> The German music magazine Amazona.de took the Vangelis soundset for a spin and did an interview with yours truly the other day. We talk about the release, synth emulations and some other stuff. It’s in German, so if you kein Deutsch sprechen oder lesen können, then you must find a way to translate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


▼▼▼

*LUFTRUM SOUNDDESIGN: VANGELIS FOR OMNISPHERE 2* (translated into ze Englisch by AI)

As a die-hard Vangelis fan, I recently became aware of the above advertisement of a sound provider unknown to me until then: "Luftrum". As it turned out later, behind the company is the Danish sound designer Soren Hybel, who only I was not familiar with, but who has a very good reputation in the industry and has, among other things, created presets for numerous software synthesizers and hardware synthesizers. (More about this in the interview with Soren below).

So I contacted him and had two of his soundsets sent to me. Of course, the aforementioned Vangelis set for Omnisphere and a cinematic set called XENOS for the U-He synthesizer DIVA:

*Vangelis for Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2*
The Vangelis set for Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2 contains 89 sounds and 25 multis. With currently 395,-€ Omnisphere belongs to the luxury class of modern synthesizer plug-ins, but it also bristles with synthesis possibilities and versatile sound worlds, which hardly any competitor combines in one plug-in. In addition, there is a gigantic sound library that has been growing and growing for almost 20 years (if you add the phase in which the product was still called Atmosphere).

Download and installation are completely uncomplicated. The sounds then appear in the user memory in the Omnisphere browser. Some of the sound titles refer to specific music and album titles by Vangelis, but most are free interpretations of sounds that could have been created by the master - at least that's what the Luftrum website suggests.

Honestly, I was very skeptical - and thought at first that the sounds were generated on the basis of samples. There was no other way I could imagine that the sounds could have been authentically imitated. Too often I tried with other synthesizers to reproduce just the sequencer sounds of the CS-80. Mind you - in vain. While the famous Chariots or Blade Runner fanfare sounds are now available in astonishingly good quality for every other synthesizer (regardless of whether hardware or software), I have yet to discover an authentic version of the plucked sounds that appear in Antarctica (Sound Antarctica Lead) or Hymne (Sound Hymne 1 and II) on any library.

Until now, the Soren Hybel has succeeded in this feat - with Omnisphere and and mainly with the synth engine of the plug-in. But also the solo sound Blade Runner Blues, for example, is just epic. Even the CS-80 plug-ins from Arturia and others can't keep up here. Honestly, every time I play Soren sounds, I sit in front of the screen with my mouth open, listening and marveling.

And the "inspired-by" sounds are also of high quality - even if the wow effect is understandably a bit less here. For just 39,- €* this set is simply a MUST HAVE for all Omnisphere users.* Even my beloved Deckards Dream has no chance to hold a candle to Soren's Vangelis sounds in terms of authenticity.

Original article in German:

►








Luftrum Sounddesign: Vangelis für Omnisphere 2, Xenon für DIVA - AMAZONA.de


Im Test Luftrum Sounddesign: Legendäre Vangelis Sounds für Spectrasonics Omnisphere 2 und geniale Sounds für DIVA = Xenon




www.amazona.de





Vangelis For Omnisphere on Luftrum's site:

► https://www.luftrum.com/vangelis-soundset/


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 19, 2022)

Vulture Culture did a lovely walkthrough of all presets in the library, including a hilarious beer review in between it all, it's running for an hour and 40 minutes - so kick back and enjoy.


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 27, 2022)

And one of my own personal YouTube favorites *State Azure* did an improvisation using only sounds from the set, a bazillion instances of Omnisphere + a single external Kontakt piano. 

It's running for almost three hours, but it's a nice backdrop to whatever you are doing. It's actually divided into three parts - with each part having its own melody and atmosphere.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 28, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> And one of my own personal YouTube favorites *State Azure* did an improvisation using only sounds from the set, a bazillion instances of Omnisphere + a single external Kontakt piano.
> 
> It's running for almost three hours, but it's a nice backdrop to whatever you are doing. It's actually divided into three parts - with each part having its own melody and atmosphere.




Totally awesome, Soren!  

Do you know which DAW he is using for this?


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 28, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Totally awesome, Soren!
> 
> Do you know which DAW he is using for this?


Yes, he uses Bitwig. My main DAW too these days.


----------



## creativeforge (Sep 28, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> Yes, he uses Bitwig. My main DAW too these days.


Thanks! Did it take you long to tame? I watched a few videos but was left confused about the concept and workflow. Same with Ableton, Reason, etc. 

After I'm moved I may look closer into it.  Love that Lost City Rumble he uses in his stream. And the female vocal-ish pad, I didn't quite get the name of the patch, I think he's just launching a chord with that vocals, and then another pad patch catches up, but it almost sounds like the same patch (15:28, 15:38, 15:50, etc).


----------



## Luftrum (Sep 29, 2022)

creativeforge said:


> Thanks! Did it take you long to tame? I watched a few videos but was left confused about the concept and workflow. Same with Ableton, Reason, etc.


Bitwig is my go-to DAW and has been for a while now. I have tried a few such as FL Studio, Ableton Live, Cubase, Reaper, Logic shortly while working for Apple, Studio One and Reason too. I think I used Live back in version 4 or something. Have used Reaper for many years and it has been my DAW of choice for a long time, and the DAW I have always returned to.

Bitwig just clicks with me in a different way I guess, and I think it was (is) easy to tame. Still have only scratched the surface. It has a natural workflow, at least in my opinion, but to each his own of course. I will never part with Reaper though.


----------



## pete_crum (Nov 12, 2022)

seadragon said:


> Wow Luftrum, what an amazing library! I bought it today and recorded a track. I'm not very good but I was inspired when I heard the sounds. I've listened to Vangelis all my life and still listen to his music almost every day.
> 
> Here's the track I recorded using the sounds from this library. Again, its a bit simple and rough but I'm just a hobbyist learning.



This is gorgeous. Well done!

Just picked up the Vangelis sound set yesterday. Amazing work @Luftrum! Huge fan of your work.


----------



## seadragon (Nov 12, 2022)

pete_crum said:


> This is gorgeous. Well done!
> 
> Just picked up the Vangelis sound set yesterday. Amazing work @Luftrum! Huge fan of your work.


Thank you! It really is a great library. I find myself in it almost every day.


----------



## Luftrum (Nov 16, 2022)

pete_crum said:


> Amazing work @Luftrum! Huge fan of your work.





seadragon said:


> Thank you! It really is a great library. I find myself in it almost every day.


Thanks for your support and kind words...


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 13, 2022)

It has come to our attention, that Vangelis for Omnisphere was reviewed in the last *Future Music Magazine* (issue 390, page 92) with a score of 9.0, which was a nice surprise! I'll probably better not post the whole review, but here's a "snippet".

The set is 30% off during the winter sale ($39 → $27) just enter the code _hellosnow_ in the cart to apply the discount.



https://www.luftrum.com/vangelis-soundset/


----------



## Mark Stothard (Dec 13, 2022)

Congratulations, it sounds awesome. When clicking the link, it is showing the regular price however?


----------



## Luftrum (Dec 13, 2022)

Mark Stothard said:


> Congratulations, it sounds awesome. When clicking the link, it is showing the regular price however?


Yes, sorry! You need to enter the discount code _hellosnow_ to apply the discount.


----------



## RobbertZH (Dec 13, 2022)

Luftrum said:


> While we are at the favorites... my own Vangelis favorites are _Blade Runner, Antarctica, Voices, The City, Opera Sauvage, L'apocalypse des Animaux, China, Direct, Alexander and Chariots of Fire._
> 
> Usually, I consider my soundsets completed when they are released, but for some reason, this set is not quite finished yet. There is so much more I could add to the library so I imagine it to expand over time with more synth presets, adding more percussion stuff, more acoustics, bar chimes, etc. so I welcome any suggestions anyone might have, for additional content/emulations to be added.


A week ago I bought your Vangelis for Omnisphere soundset and already discovered many recognizable sounds of Vangelis.

You mentioned your favorite Vangelis albums and these are all solo albums.

Maybe lesser known are his three albums in which he collaborated with the singer Jon Anderson.

My favorite song is "The Mayflower" from the album "The Friends of Mr Cairo".
I find it really cinematic, including in its use of ornamentations and dynamics (increasing at 3:00).



Hopefully I will discover many of the sounds of Vangelis in this song covered by the Luftrum soundset.


----------



## Luftrum (Monday at 12:14 AM)

There's a new feature in Bonedo e-magazine *Vangelis - Sounds für Synthesizer* covering the Vangelis for Omnisphere set, along with some of the Vangelis preset work by Paul Schilling. You can read the article below but Sie better sprechen Deutch, since der Artikel auf Deutsch ist!









Vangelis – Sounds für Synthesizer - Bonedo


Vangelis hinterlässt mit seiner orchestralen Synthesizermusik tiefe Spuren im Sound Design. Wir präsentieren amtliche Sounds für Synthesizer.




www.bonedo.de





There's a Google-translated version to English if you follow this link. For what it's worth here's a French, Spanish, Dutch and Japanese version of the article.

Vangelis for Omnisphere: https://www.luftrum.com/vangelis-soundset/


----------



## pete_crum (Tuesday at 2:03 PM)

Luftrum said:


> There's a new feature in Bonedo e-magazine *Vangelis - Sounds für Synthesizer* covering the Vangelis for Omnisphere set, along with some of the Vangelis preset work by Paul Schilling. You can read the article below but Sie better sprechen Deutch, since der Artikel auf Deutsch ist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Built around the "Dreamer" and "Blossom Return" presets from your Vangelis preset pack...so many beautiful sounds!


View attachment PC_DrownInTheNow.mp3


----------

